# Come wind, rain or....snow



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Just a few recent one's after enjoying the four seasons in a week.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

A few more.....


----------



## Aimee-x (Dec 11, 2008)

Aww what a beautiful dog!!
gorgeous pictures, and the scenery is lovely too! wish i lived somewhere like that lol.
x


----------



## poppydoll (Dec 16, 2008)

Great photos - especially 2 + 3.


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

Great pics. I especially like the 2nd one - definately one for framing :thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fantastic pictures, love the action shot with the frisbee!
Good old unpredictable UK weather!!


----------



## pettpaintings (Dec 18, 2008)

He's loving it whatever the weather!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Beautiful dog....lovely pics.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

great pic,s   looks like having a great time lol


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Great pictures and a stunning dog of course! 
I like the second picture


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

i love that dog!

i bet walks are great fun


----------



## Weezie (Jul 31, 2008)

You dog is stunning, love that second shot!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pics of a Gorgeous dog, i love the 2nd pic aswell


----------

